# Battery/overhead light bulbs blowing



## bluesky (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm a newbe and i purchased a 1987 25 ft. Aljo travel trailer and know little how to run it. so i have lots of questions..........It had been sitting for a year and water was out of the 2 connected batteries so i replaced them with two 12 volt batteries from bimart. When I charged up the 2 new batteries and put them in my Aljo, 6 of the 12 electric over head light bulbs blew out when i turned them on...they came on for a second and died. I don't think this would be important but there is a small solar panel on the roof thats wired into the batteries also i asume.. I did read the Aljo manual and it said it was a 12 volt system. Seems like it's getting to much power.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2015)

How did you hook up your batteries?  You may have them hooked so you are getting 24 volts.  Series are parallel?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2015)

This should help http://www.zbattery.com/Connecting-Batteries-in-Series-or-Parallel.  Was your original batts 12 or 6 volt?


----------



## bluesky (Jul 3, 2015)

they looked like 12 volt batteries....didn't say other then from les swabs.....I connected the cables the same way as i took them off...they are already patched together, i just connected the cables to the posts.  thanks for your reply


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2015)

Just got a sneaky feeling the pld batteries were 6 volts
.  The 12 volts will work but have to be hooked paralle


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2015)

If you have a volt meter check to see what the volts are
.  If you have the 12 volts hooked in series it will be 24 volts and yes that will blow bulbs and hate to say what else.  Sure hope that not the case.  keep us posted and welcome to the forum


----------



## bluesky (Jul 4, 2015)

ok will check it out with the volt meter....thank you so much.........


----------



## bluesky (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes you where right the two batteries i took out where 6 volt.  the store i bought 12 volts took them back.  They didn't have 6 volt so will try Les Swab after the holiday when they open....I live in a really small coastal town in Oregon.  Hopefully they will have good ones.  Then i will access the damage...one thing i know it didn't blow out all my overhead bulbs...furnace, or water pump...i noticed the wall plugs didn't work......maybe they only work on electricity. guess i should go plug it in to see if they work.............anyway thanks for getting me on the right track................


----------



## C Nash (Jul 4, 2015)

The wall plugs will only work when pluged in to shore power.  Glad you got it figured out.  Just be sure to hook the 6 volts up like they were.  Digetal cameras are great to take pictures before removing wires.  When you get my age it's hard to remember.  Younger days were no problem.  If I tore it apart I could put it back together.


----------



## bluesky (Jul 5, 2015)

yep your right...thanks again C Nash


----------



## LEN (Jul 6, 2015)

Interstate battery is all over Or. They have both 12 volt deep cycle and 6 volt deep cycle and will halp with whqat ever you purchase.
As to the water pump and furnace only the new power(batteries) will tell, but if you did not turn on anything else you maybe in the clear.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jul 8, 2015)

Costco and Sam's Club also sell 6 volt golf cart batteries.  Just put two new ones in the motorhome.  $81.00 each from Sam's.


----------

